# ZFS Problem



## bsus (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi,

I succesfully built a RAID6 with [cmd=]zfspool create datastore ad6 ad8 ad10 ad12 ad14[/cmd]

The problem now is that I want to mount this pool as /home dir, where alle users have access over Samba/NFS to their data. Unfortunatly because of the name "datastore" I can't easily mount it as /home.

So I wanted to remove the pool (the zfspool is still empty) with [cmd=]zfs remove -rRf datastore[/cmd] I also tried just [cmd=]zfs remove -r datastore[/cmd] There's no error message but after a reboot it's again there and I also can't create the new pool.

How can I now delete this storage successfully?

Regards, bsus


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 1, 2011)

`# zfs set mountpoint=/home datastore`

And, you definately MUST read these man pages.
zfs()
zpool()


----------



## bsus (Jul 1, 2011)

I was reading them.

So you have to delete the pool with [cmd=]zpool destroy <pool>[/cmd] and then you can't directly mount the pool but you have to create a pool and then a secondary with [cmd=]zfs create <>[/cmd] and this we can mount like you wrote.

I have another question: I am using five 2TB WD Caviar Green drives for the storage. I now used RAID6 but I heard that RAID6 has poor performance. Is this right with ZFS? Or should I use RAID5? Or is the performace already limited by the 1000MBit/s (=125MB/s) connection?

Regards


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 1, 2011)

bsus said:
			
		

> I was reading them...


Go on, finish reading them. You have HUGE holes of knowledge about zfs.



			
				bsus said:
			
		

> So you have to delete the pool with "zpool destroy <pool>" and then you can't directly mount the pool but you have to create a pool and then a secondary with "zfs create <>" and this we can mount like you written.



Absolutely wrong.



			
				bsus said:
			
		

> I have an else question.
> I am using five 2TB WD Caviar Green drives for the storage. I now used RAID6 but I heared that RAID6 should have poor performance. Is this right with ZFS? Or should I better use RAID5? Or is the performace already limited by the 1000MBit/s (=125MB/s) Connection?
> 
> Regards



Zfs can offer RAIDZ (aka RAIDZ1), RAIDZ2 (or RAIDZ3 on *Solaris), anything is limited to your hardware performance.

My desktop PC, with RAIDZ1 gets up to 220+-MB/s (I also have Caviar Green drives). Performance is great, but you better have lots of RAM.


----------

